# Cómo hacer el paso (suave) de Sabayon a gentoo.

## titufo

Buenas a todos.

La pregunta es muy simple, el planteamiento igual no tanto.   :Confused: 

He instalado hace poco (ayer ¿vale?) sabayon 64bits en mi pc. El tema es que quiero ir cambiando poco a poco de sabayon a gentoo. Es decir, que en las actualizaciones que vaya haciendo el sistema ir cambiando los paquetes de sabayon por los de gentoo. Cuando me encuentre con alguno que choque frontalmente ya veré cómo lo apaño, pero me imagino que será como cuando instalé alguna vez debian y pasé a ubuntu y viceversa: pequeño gran carajal. Quitar bastantes paquetes de una distro, poner los de otra, etc. Pero por lo menos hasta entonces me habrá dado tiempo a familiarizarme con gentoo y a ver si para entonces ya soy capaz de instalar de cero gentoo, porque cuando he ido a instalar las X y gnome no he sido capaz de echarlas a andar.   :Embarassed: 

Entiendo que debería olvidarme de sulfur para actualizar; adaptar las opciones de /etc/make.conf y USE , e ir haciendo poco a poco emerge de los paquetes hasta que se vayan "convirtiendo". ¿Es correcto?

Por cierto, tengo un via nano (64bits) y no hay cflags específicas para este procesador (sí para los de 32bits) alguien se atreve a darme algunas? De verdad, que si se rompe no voy a echarle la culpa a nadie   :Wink:  Con CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe" sería suficiente?

Muchas gracias a todos

----------

## JotaCE

No veo que diferencias tan radicales pueda haber Sabayon es Gentoo por donde le mires.

Creo que deberia haber algun parametro para que le dijas a sabayon que tipo de paquetes quieres, binarios o fuentes.

Por que no hacer una instalacon limpia con gentoo ?

----------

## titufo

Realmente no hay muchas diferencias entre Sabayon y Gentoo (Sabayon se basa en Gentoo) pero a la hora de instalar no te da la opción de elegir qué paquetes quieres. Además te instala binarios directamente (o al menos no he visto la posibilidad de instalar desde fuentes).

Instalé directamente desde Gentoo... pero no salió adelante con las X y gnome; no fui capaz de echar a andar el entorno gráfico   :Embarassed: 

No he vuelto a intentarlo porque después de 10 años de mucho pelear desde un principio con woodys, mandrakes, suses, knoppixs, etc. me he vuelto vago y prefiero que el comienzo sea fácil, que para complicarme la vida ya estoy yo (por eso uso ubuntu   :Wink:  ).

----------

## JotaCE

Andele mijo.

Me tardo 2 horas en levantar una instalacion basica 45 minutos xorg 3 horas mi escritorio de la buena suerte, en un dia tengo mi maquina completa trabajando y a ti te da flojera hacer tu instalacion ?

Vamos hechale ganas los colegas y yo te ayudaremos a sacar tus dudas.

----------

## titufo

jajaja

flojera no. la edad que es muy mala y le hace a uno ser muy vago. Intentaré instalarme gentoo en la partición que tengo con ubuntu y si tengo problemas vuelvo por aquí (que los tendré, seguro que los tendré)

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sobre los CFLAGS, no vas a romper tu microprocesador, a lo sumo puede que rompas los binarios generados así que dale sin miedo.

Revisa puntualmente cual de todos los microprocesadores VIA usa tu configuración usando la Wiki de Gentoo, con eso ya sabrás con exactitud como configurar tus CFLAGS.

Salud!

----------

## titufo

Bueno, ya no hay vuelta atrás (bueno sí, volver a instalar ubuntu   :Laughing:  ) 

Estoy instalando gentoo y espero que me echeis una mano en cuanto peten las X. Mientras tanto tendré que seguir adelante con sabayon y que sea lo que dios quiera...

----------

## JotaCE

 *titufo wrote:*   

> Bueno, ya no hay vuelta atrás (bueno sí, volver a instalar ubuntu   ) 
> 
> Estoy instalando gentoo y espero que me echeis una mano en cuanto peten las X. Mientras tanto tendré que seguir adelante con sabayon y que sea lo que dios quiera...

 

No volvais a mencionar ubuntu en mi presencia. jajajajaja

Tu tranquilo, preparate a conocer de verdad linux!!!

----------

## titufo

Bueno, pues después de varias pruebas ensayo/error ya tengo gentoo instalado.   :Laughing: 

Ahora sólo me queda terminar el emerge de openoffice   :Twisted Evil: 

Tardé un poquillo en contestar porque mis jefes se empeñaban en que fuera a trabajar como siempre (¡desconsiderados!!   :Mad:  ).

No arrancaban bien las X, hasta que al final sí lo conseguí, luego no arrancaba gnome, hasta que lo conseguí también. Después no quería salir el panel (osti, es que no había hecho emerge gnome-panel   :Confused:  ).

Bueno, ya he instalado porthole que de momento me ayudará a ir eligiendo qué paquetes me quedo y cuales no.

Y a lo mejor un día de estos me decido y lo pongo todo en castellano.   :Laughing: 

Por cierto que he encontrado esta página con una pequeña ayudita para los que tengan una placa VIA http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VIA_EPIA_PX10000

Pero CFLAGS para el VIA Nano (64bits) nada de nada.

Gracias a todos.

Seguiré dando la brasa (lo prometo!!)

----------

## JotaCE

Vez que despues de todo no era tan terrible ?

----------

